
Show HN: I Made a Minimalist Customer Support App - blader_johny
https://sparrw.surge.sh/
======
blader_johny
While building my main project (stackkup.com), I was looking for a Help Center
solution get answers to customers' questions when I wasn't immediately
available.

There are customer chatbot solutions out there but I feel overwhelmed by the
effort to set up dialogue logic. Thus Sparrw's idea formed and I'm seeing if
anyone thinks this is useful for them!

